# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Los agricultores se plantean alquilar una aeronave para perseguir a las avionetas antilluvia

## NoRegistrado

> La Federación de Cooperativas Agrarias de la Región de Murcia (Fecoam) está tan preocupa por la situación de las llamadas avionetas antilluvia que incluso se plantea la posibilidad de alquilar una aeronave con el fin de utilizarla cuando los agricultores vean un avión sospechoso para salir en su busca y cogerle la matrícula.
> 
> La Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente ha archivado la causa referente a las supuestas avionetas 'antilluvia' que, según está denunciando Fecoam, estarían sobrevolando la Región para impedir que las precipitaciones.
> 
> De momento, el organismo que dirige José Luis Díaz Manzanera ha archivado la denuncia por falta de pruebas consistentes, aunque Fecoam ha presentado nueva documentación con el fin de que el fiscal estudie reabrir el caso.
> 
> Fecoam afirma que esos documentos se los ha entregado una asociación de agricultores llamada Avival, que está en la zona de Almanzora, en la vecina provincia de Almería. Se trata de pruebas que podrían certificar la existencia de estas avionetas.
> 
> Anteriormente, Fecoam llevó a la Fiscalía grabaciones de agricultores que habían visto vuelos de la avioneta, siempre a baja altura y cuando hay posibilidad de lluvia. Desde Fecoam instan a los agricultores a que telefoneen al 112 cuando oigan o vean estas avionetas. De esta manera, pretenden que queden registrados los avisos de este tipo y que nadie piense que las avionetas 'que rompen las nubes' es simplemente una leyenda urbana que corre por la Región de Murcia.
> ...


http://www.lacronicadelpajarito.es/r...tas-antilluvia

Qué cosas, avionetas presuntamente espantando lluvias y agricultores lógicamente protestando.
La verdad es que si es cierto, sería un episodio dantesco. Yo siempre he sido escéptico sobre estas cosas. Pero ésta gente está plenamente convencida.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## embalses al 100%

Avionetas antilluvia, y ellos contratando otra avioneta para perseguirla y cogerle la matricula...
El anticiclón de 1043mb, y el clima semi-desértico de la zona no. Avionetas antilluvia. Marivilloso.
Y así va el país...

----------

